# PVC Bike Rack for pickup bed



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

We just bought a Ford one ton and found this PVC bike rack. My wife (yes, she's awesome), built this thing in about 45 minutes. Total cost about $30, and it works great. Verify measurements on your bed before assembling. 

We spent Thanksgiving week riding at multiple locations throughout SW Utah and NV, and it's a breeze to insert and remove the bikes. A little lateral sway, but just put your bike bags in between the bikes to eliminate that.


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

*Forgot the link*

Oops: How To PVC Bike Rack - *NEW*


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Those are great, I made one for my Tacoma a while back based on different sizing instructions though.
I'd just note to anyone making one to clamp it all together with ratchet straps before gluing to see if whatever tire size you run fits snug. If you want to run a road bike in it ever you'll have to make a narrow slot.


----------

